# Legal advise needed



## Welya (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello everyone! I would need a legal advise or some info who could help with my issue. I have worked in Portugal up to June this year. My employer was my partner. Now after our separation he still did not give me payment slips for last 6 months and I really need them for some of the institutions as well as for tax declaration. I am really desperate because I have been contacting him for the past 3 months and he is just messing around. I do not know what to do. I believe it his duty to provide all the paperwork. What Portuguese institution shall I contact or could help me? Is there something to protect the employees? Thank you in advance!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

How where you employed? contract, self employed? will affect what payment slips you should have, your rights and probably who you complain too.

You can start the ball rolling or apply pressure on him by checking whether your Social Security payments where made.
I believe this is correct Form to use, you can complete online print and then either post or e-mail to your Social Security office in Portugal

http://195.245.197.196/preview_formularios.asp?r=7381&m=PDF


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

Welya said:


> Hello everyone! I would need a legal advise or some info who could help with my issue. I have worked in Portugal up to June this year. My employer was my partner. Now after our separation he still did not give me payment slips for last 6 months and I really need them for some of the institutions as well as for tax declaration. I am really desperate because I have been contacting him for the past 3 months and he is just messing around. I do not know what to do. I believe it his duty to provide all the paperwork. What Portuguese institution shall I contact or could help me? Is there something to protect the employees? Thank you in advance!


you could try the following Portal do Cidadão - Página Inicial it is a bit like a citizens advice an funded by the Portuguese Gov.


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

Also I would request the payslips from your EX in writing and send it registered post, if no joy send it again 14 days later, then when you are questioned, you have proof that you have complied and your employer has failed to supply your request, this would be in your favor should you need to take further action, make a copy of the request you are sending


----------



## Welya (Sep 14, 2012)

Algarve said:


> Also I would request the payslips from your EX in writing and send it registered post, if no joy send it again 14 days later, then when you are questioned, you have proof that you have complied and your employer has failed to supply your request, this would be in your favor should you need to take further action, make a copy of the request you are sending


Thank you! Will do it that way as well.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Unfortunately to onus is on the employee not the employer to make sure that Social Security has been paid here in Portugal.

This is something my neighbour has found to her cost. Their house was repossed by the Finanças three months ago 

Her husband`s employer had not paid the dues for the past 11 years!!!


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

ACT - Autoridade para as Condições do Trabalho


----------



## Welya (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello Everyone! Just would like to share good news - I have received my payslips. I am very happy about it. There are still some other things to be sorted out, but at least something has moved forward.


----------

